# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Run Indesign cs5 under wine - Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Linx

## madnug

Hello everybody.
I discovered and used Ubuntu since 9 months and I find it a great OS (i'm a Mac user and i find it very competitive) especially for web design. As a designer I can't live without adobe products. I found photoshop cs5 and flash cs5 working with wine. What i really miss now is inDesign cs5. I searched a lot around the threads in the web but i couldn't find any suggestion on how to make it work. Does anyone knows how to do it and give me some help? I will appreciate it very much.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## Isaacgallegos

I'm going to eventually try this. 

Though Inkscape is by far more powerful than Illustrator (professional opinion), the other Linux alternatives to items in the Adobe Suite are not of the same caliber. That will change but... 

I strongly recommend appending the new ppa and getting wine 1.3. 
Observe: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...sion&iId=20158

This is Photoshop CS5 with a gold rating. In comparison, my legal, authorized, and registered copy of MS Office 2007 has a platinum rating. It runs beautifully. I think CS5 might be rocky but usable.

----------


## madnug

I tried inkscape and i found it more powerful and versitile than illustrator. But this kind of vector graphic application cannot be compared with a layout composer like inDesign. I need inDesign for my work to set up multiple pages layouts and I cannot use it if I want to work with Ubuntu as my default OS. I really need a way to installing in Wine adobe inDesign CS5!!!!
I hope that someone can help me. 
Thnk you.

----------


## samigina

For layout I use Scribus, Its great. The experimental version can import .idml files, it can be found through the scribus ppa. Im graphic designer, and I do all my publishing jobs with scribus




> Professional layout and publishing software for Linux supporting EPS and SVG import/export, and PDF support. [GNU GPL]


InDesign dont work with wine...

----------

